# 'Pigtail' finale !!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Roy/Hydrasports....here's my production of the Pigtail Steak Flippers. Took me a little longer than expected due to order skrew-up..but got 'er done.. If yore still interested...lemme know...

jim


(and..all please pardon the messy drippy shop wall behind the first pic. This is a MESSY project.)


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

love them!!!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've been wondering if you finished 'em up. They all turned out great!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanx folks.. Leaving the tine on the antler was Jason/TxDrake's idea on the ones I made for him a few weeks back.. Had been making them cutting off the tines..but this way, it kinda acts like a 'trigger grip'...and looks *REALLY COOL*...:rotfl:

Takes a little while to get the finish on...but in the end, there is NO doubt that they are real antler....

Edit...OK, Roy..got yore PM..I'll pick out a couple of good 'uns for ya..unless you wanna pick yoreself...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow. Jim, they all look great. In the first pic, I'll take the first one from the left and the second one from the right. Thanks again. BTW, checks in tha mail!!!!!! LOL. I'll send ya a PM also. Oh yeah, have some geezer green on me cause you are tha MAN.


----------

